# A sign for your shop



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 2, 2014)

I have a sign like this one over my computer (along with a "Do Not Disturb Me - Can't You See I'm Thinking?"), but I'm sure some of you would like to have it in the shop.
Feel free to print it!


----------



## Don B (Jun 2, 2014)

Marco Bernardini said:


> I have a sign like this one over my computer (along with a "Do Not Disturb Me - Can't You See I'm Thinking?"), but I'm sure some of you would like to have it in the shop.
> Feel free to print it!



I like your sign, I think the best one I ever see though was inside a small store.
" No Credit unless your 95 years old and accompanied by both parents "


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Jun 2, 2014)

I have one that says, "If your grumpy, testy or just plain mean there will be a $25.00 charge for putting up with you."

I also have this one, "If you already know what's wrong, why didn't you fix it yourself?"

Repairs are $60 an hour,
If you watch it's $90,
If you help it's $150.


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 2, 2014)

Cactus Farmer said:


> I have one that says, "If your grumpy, testy or just plain mean there will be a $25.00 charge for putting up with you."
> 
> I also have this one, "If you already know what's wrong, why didn't you fix it yourself?"
> 
> ...



*Genial!*


----------



## John Hasler (Jun 2, 2014)

Marco Bernardini said:


> I have a sign like this one over my computer (along with a "Do Not Disturb Me - Can't You See I'm Thinking?"), but I'm sure some of you would like to have it in the shop.
> Feel free to print it!
> 
> View attachment 78072



Putting one of those up in my shop would be fraud.  My "ten minute jobs" always take at least an hour each.   Sometimes they drag on for days.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jun 2, 2014)

Hint for my pesky neighbor who doesn't return stuff...


----------



## Cholmes (Jun 2, 2014)

I have one that says "Unless your name is on the door, don't tell me how to do my job." 

So far, no one has come in here named Liberty, University or Fabrications. )

Chuck


----------



## Martin W (Jun 2, 2014)

I have a sign on the door that reads

I am not a poor man's hero,
This is a business,
Shop rate $60.00/per hour
NO FREEBIES

I don't even know where I got it, it's been hanging there for 20 years I have crossed the dollar per hour sign out a couple of times. Needs to be updated again. LOL

Martin


----------



## Ray C (Jun 2, 2014)

I have three signs:

1)  State Sales & Use Tax permit.
2)  County business operation permit.
3)  What Happens In The Man Cave, Stays In The Man Cave.


Ray


----------



## 09kevin (Jun 3, 2014)

I like this one.


----------



## xalky (Jun 3, 2014)

I have one that sais ;

Here we do things good fast and cheap.

If its good and cheap, it ain't gonna be fast.

If its fast and good it ain't gonna be cheap.

If its fast and cheap it ain't gonna be good.





Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Jun 3, 2014)

xalky said:


> I have one that sais ;
> 
> Here we do things good fast and cheap.
> 
> ...



I agree with this sign but I've slowed down in my older years so it's just good, no cheap,no fast.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jun 3, 2014)

I put this one over my tool box to remind myself  not to screw up. Some days it even works.
***************Just Saying****************Gator****************


----------



## Fabrickator (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a few that have been around for a long time:

*"Things generally go smoother when the Wife is happy."*

and..

*“You can't make anything idiot proof because idiots are so ingenious.”

*And my shop is branded with the "Flying M"


----------



## lpeedin (Jun 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 3, 2014)

lpeedin said:


>



Hehehe!
Here there are so many places where Garibaldi spent the night that I'm thinking to add a sign on my facade: «Garibaldi never slept here», but actually I'm not even sure of that!
For those who love old and ancient signs, here is one I found time ago, on the home where it was printed the first dated book in Piedmont:




Columbus was just 22 years old, in 1472… and that home is not even the oldest of the road.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jun 3, 2014)

One of my favorites :rofl:


----------



## Andre (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 3, 2014)

Andre said:


> View attachment 78132



Always read the fine print!

Jake Parker


----------



## 12bolts (Jun 3, 2014)

xalky said:


> I have one that sais ;
> 
> Here we do things good fast and cheap.
> 
> ...


I've seen something very similar.

"There are 3 choices,"
Quality
Speed
Price
You can choose any 2

Cheers Phil


----------

